# Briggs and Stratton 22HP ELS twin throttle response



## rxpdes (Aug 12, 2010)

Need help with carb/goernor issues. on Model # 40H777 Type: 0026 E1 Code: 01061 ZYC. The engine would backfire on shutdown and bog down and stall when mower was engaged, It would improve with choke on. I have replaced gas,gas filter, plugs, oil & filter, air filter. It runs smoother now but seems to lack power when I engage mower and will intermittantly bog down when I mow taller grass. This happens more as engine warms up, but I can prevent stalling by disengaging mower and allowing it to idle. Since changing all filters last week I have noticed that the engine wants to run at one speed only despite throttling up after starting. I can not find any carb adjustment screws to adjust Hi or Lo jets and throttle linkage is OK. The only adjustment screw I found seems to affect the governor only. I screwed it in 3 turns and got more RPMs but ended up returning screw back to original setting because there was no response to throttle settings at all with it screwed in. Can anyone suggest a step by step trouble shoot on this problem? 

Thanks,
Don


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

It's a twin cylinder, try this: Start the engine and remove the spark plug wire from the right cylinder. The engine should stay running. Plug it back in, and remove the wire from the left cylinder, again the engine should stay running. If it shuts down when removing one plug wire, that means the cylinder on the other side is not running. Once you've done this, report back with your results.


----------



## rxpdes (Aug 12, 2010)

K-B said:


> It's a twin cylinder, try this: Start the engine and remove the spark plug wire from the right cylinder. The engine should stay running. Plug it back in, and remove the wire from the left cylinder, again the engine should stay running. If it shuts down when removing one plug wire, that means the cylinder on the other side is not running. Once you've done this, report back with your results.


 I have done this, and it continued to run in both cases ! Thanks for your response ! What next?

Thanks.


----------

